# beurk 3, le drame de Noel



## minime (26 Novembre 2002)

Beurk, j'voulais... un PowerBook !


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2002)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2002)

...Le "trackpoint" sur la tête !!! C'est pratique ça ???


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...Le "trackpoint" sur la tête !!! C'est pratique ça ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais erreur !!! C'est la nouvelle antenne airport : transmission sans fil jusqu'à la sphère céleste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(pas encore agréé France Telecom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2002)

Chut ! Il est en mode "économie d'énergie" !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

je dirait plustot qu'il est planté


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2002)

Oui, en effet, en appuyant sur le bouton en haut, il ne redémarre pas.


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

il a bien apparament la main droite sur la souris.... mais et la gauche elle est où ? il s'est encore fourré le Joystick dans ses couches....


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

vous n'y êtes pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le trackball qu'il a sur le tête


----------



## ApplePie (26 Novembre 2002)

*ring a dell, ring a dell...*


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Excellent !!!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Novembre 2002)

Je le voyais plus petit le iPop.... euh iPod !!!


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

au faite ça a combien de bouton ?


----------



## ApplePie (26 Novembre 2002)

il n'en faut pas beaucoup pour (dé)coincer la Bulle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_cela s'émet par mail, au fait, une Bulle ??_


----------



## Blob (26 Novembre 2002)

Je dis respect qd meme a 237 ans de se mettre a l'informatique.... chapeau bas


----------



## ApplePie (26 Novembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Je dis respect qd meme a 237 ans de se mettre a l'informatique.... chapeau bas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*237 et demi, soyons précis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2002)

Il a un trackpad spécial Parkinson?


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

Déjà que pour quelqu'un en bonne santé le trackpad c'est pas le pied ! image un gars qui a la maladie de  Parkinson !


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Il a un trackpad spécial Parkinson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est en standard chez Micromou !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Novembre 2002)

De même que le ctrl+pop+suppr !!!

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un à son mail, j'aurai quelques réclamations à lui faire ....


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Il a un trackpad spécial Parkinson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le trackpad, c'est le tracPape (j'en tremble encore).

Qu'est-ce qu'on est con, quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme s'il n'y avait pas d'autres sujets d'intérêt :
- comment concilier relativité générale et mécanique quantique ?
- quel temps fera-t-il dimanche ?
- qui peut nous faire une version de "lover man" aussi remue-les-tripes que celle(s) de Charlie Parker ?
- Les mathématiques existent-t-elles indépendamment de nous ?
- doit-on autoriser le clonage de Céline Dion ?
- où j'ai mis ce putain de stylo ?


----------



## casimir (27 Novembre 2002)

on devrait lui offrir une tablette c'est plus pratique pour lui


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2002)

D'ailleurs, si on le peint en orange, il pourrait ressembler à Hippolyte, le cousin de Casimir


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2002)

Non, en vert !


----------



## casimir (27 Novembre 2002)

faut suivre


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2002)

Damned,

Je devien daltonien !!


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2002)

Et il faut que je ré-apprenne à écrire : devienS !!!


----------



## casimir (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* Damned,

Je devien daltonien !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu est joe ? jack ? william ? avrel ?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2002)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et il faut que je ré-apprenne à écrire : devienS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas important ça


----------



## bateman (27 Novembre 2002)

notez qu'il arrive quand même à se branler de la main gauche en surfant de la droite; et tout ça avec une demi-pastèque sur la tête. C'est finalement pas mal pour un trou du cul artificiel!

burp les filles.


----------



## minime (27 Novembre 2002)

Je me demande si ce sont des opposums sur l'écusson de son portable, entrecroisés sur fond de je ne sais pas quelle plante vaticane.


----------



## Yip (27 Novembre 2002)

En réponse aux sujets d'intérêt général  de LucG :

1) c'est plus facile que concilier relativité quantique et mécanique générale
2) facile, ici ça fait quinze jours qu'il pleut
3) tu devrais demander à Charlie Brown et aux soeurs Parker
4) existons nous indépendamment des mathématiques ?
5) non
6) dans ta narine droite

En réponse à thebig et Macinside, je suis formel, c'est bien la nouvelle borne airport qu'il a sur la tête. En dessous c'est une antenne parabolique qui envoie les ondes directement au cerveau.

En réponse à Bateman : le Parkinson a certains avantages ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai qu'à 1H30, dans un bar, le niveau est sensiblement le nôtre.

Au fait, vous buvez quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* Je me demande si ce sont des opposums sur l'écusson de son portable
*<hr /></blockquote>
Effectivement, MiniMe : des opposums entrecroisés sur fonds de feuille de vignes (vierges, bien entendu les vignes...).
C'est le cadeau que je lui ai envoyé pour qu'il prie pour le salut de vos âmes, bande de pilates...


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est le cadeau que je lui ai envoyé pour qu'il prie pour le salut de vos âmes, bande de pilates... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

En revenant du mur des chiottes, c'est normal qu'on s'en lave les mains.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
En revenant du mur des chiottes, c'est normal qu'on s'en lave les mains.   *<hr /></blockquote>
...à moins qu'on ne ponce le mur pour le raffraîchir un peu...hihi


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...à moins qu'on ne ponce le mur pour le raffraîchir un peu...hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Un mot d'aile de raie ponce.
J'arête; je vais passer pour beurré (au beurre noir)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Un mot d'aile de raie ponce.
J'arête; je vais passer pour beurré (au beurre noir)   *<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrfffffffffffff !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...à moins qu'on ne ponce le mur pour le raffraîchir un peu...hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ce joli mur de pierre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Ce joli mur de pierre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Tout ça pour dire qu'on voit plus facilement la paille dans l'oeil du voisin que l'apôtre qui est dans le sien !!!
...(mais pour quoi je sors ça maintenant !!!)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Rigolez bien ! Pendant que vous fourbissez vos mobylettes, lui, il roule en seize sous-papes !!! Arrrffff


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Tout ça pour dire qu'on voit plus facilement la paille dans l'oeil du voisin que l'apôtre qui est dans le sien !!!
...(mais pour quoi je sors ça maintenant !!!)...







*<hr /></blockquote>

Sans doute pour faire l'épître


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

Asti, calisse de tabernacle ! z'avez pas fini de vous moquer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Sans doute pour faire l'épître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>







En plus, il était joueur de foot quand il était jeune ! Il a même joué dans la même équipe que le fameux Georges Nitt !
On dit même de lui qu'il a été le premier à lobber Nitt !!! Arrrrffffffffffffff


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 







En plus, il était joueur de foot quand il était jeune ! Il a même joué dans la même équipe que le fameux Georges Nitt !
On dit même de lui qu'il a été le premier à lobber Nitt !!! Arrrrffffffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Il a vu Juste Fontaine de lobber Nitt ! Arf!!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

Si jamais il voit ça notre Pape à nous, il nous fait une cène


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Si jamais il voit ça notre Pape à nous, il nous fait une cène
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est en train de nous observer derrière son judas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Avec tout ce qu'on raconte, on peut faire une croix sur notre paradis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, il paraît que c'est un hôte de toute première classe : un bout de pain, deux ou trois fish-sticks et un coup de rouge, et y'en a pour minimum 300 personnes ! cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand on lui dit : "peut on vous resservir" il répond invariablement : "Messie, Messie" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Pour faire moderne, il finance actuellement une superproduction qui sortira l'année prochaine : "Jésus et les Golgothes" ...(enfin, je crois d'après ce que j'ai pu pêcher sur le web)...


----------



## minime (28 Novembre 2002)

C'est une coproduction Hydargos &amp; Horos


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il est en train de nous observer derrière son judas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout ça en douce, quel jésuite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S J'ai un peu honte, je trouve ce sujet pas très catholique


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

Tiens ! j'en entends qui arrivent en protestant


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens ! j'en entends qui arrivent en protestant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il veux nous clouer le bec ! Qui l'eut cru si fier !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Avec tout ce qu'on raconte, on peut faire une croix sur notre paradis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, il paraît que c'est un hôte de toute première classe : un bout de pain, deux ou trois fish-sticks et un coup de rouge, et y'en a pour minimum 300 personnes ! cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<hr /></blockquote>

On va pouvoir faire la noce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il veux nous clouer le bec ! Qui l'eut cru si fier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

En forme dès matines, le bébert.
Bon, on papote, on papote.
Vous êtes priés de bosser.
Sinon, vous allez vous faire sonner les cloches, et pâques un peu.


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 



Vous êtes priés de bosser.
Sinon, vous allez vous faire sonner les cloches, et pâques un peu.   *<hr /></blockquote>

mais ça on en a cure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
P.S J'ai un peu honte, je trouve ce sujet pas très catholique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Faut pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand je pense que pendant mes années chez les jésuites on me disait que si je ne gardais pas les mains au-dessus des couvertures pour dormir, j'irai griller en enfer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Même maintenant, je suis encore traumatisé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, une petite revanche ... ça fait du bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : j'ai conservé l'habitude de garder mes mains au-dessus de la couette pour dormir ... par contre, il n'est pas interdit que les mains des autres soient dessous...Arrrfffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Le pire qui puisse lui arriver : que sa papamobile capote dans un virage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La pillule serait dure à avaler.....!!!


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Sinon, vous allez vous faire sonner les cloches, et pâques un peu.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui parce qu'il est ceinture noire de cathé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Oui parce qu'il est ceinture noire de cathé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>







et pas très sympa avec ça : lorsqu'il a rencontré le Dalaï Lama, il lui a reproché de bouddher dans son coin !


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 







et pas très sympa avec ça : lorsqu'il a rencontré le Dalaï Lama, il lui a reproché de bouddher dans son coin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Le Lama lui a craché dessus, alors il l'a secoué en lui faisant une prise de Parkinson !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Le Lama lui a craché dessus, alors il l'a secoué en lui faisant une prise de Parkinson !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>
Quelle honte pour lui, se faire entibet par le Pape !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Le Lama lui a craché dessus, alors il l'a secoué en lui faisant une prise de Parkinson !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Tout ça a aboutit à un véritable schisme


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tout ça a aboutit à un véritable schisme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est l'embûche de Noël ! Arf !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

C'est l'embûche de Noël ! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais, et ça met les boules


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ouais, et ça met les boules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On est marron !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

On est marron !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui, de vraies dindes


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

m'est-ce pas


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * m'est-ce pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a la foi grave !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

On a la foi grave !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

et le foie gras


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

et le foie gras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ce sera la crise quand on se fera enguirlander !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ce sera la crise quand on se fera enguirlander !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


Faut pas qu'on nous trouve on va se cacher houx ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Faut pas qu'on nous trouve on va se cacher houx ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Si ton mari s'appelle Guy et s'il possède un arbre généalogique, je te conseillerais de te cacher sous la dernière branche de Guy ... c'est imparable pour le nouvel-an !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi, je veux être pape !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Moi aussi, je veux être pape !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

A Chateau-neuf ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
A Chateau-neuf ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Je me vois bien, mollement assis sur mon Saint-Siège, entouré de fûts et de bouteilles millésimées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De plus, sa petite calotte m'irait comme un gant (à cela tu vas bien sûr me répondre qu'il vaudrait mieux qu'elle m'aille comme une calotte - je te répondrais alors aussitôt : "t'en veux une !!!"


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Moi aussi, je veux être pape !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Voici ce qui est arrivé à cette pauvre fille, elle a mal tourné !


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Je me vois bien, mollement assis sur mon Saint-Siège, entouré de fûts et de bouteilles millésimées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De plus, sa petite calotte m'irait comme un gant (à cela tu vas bien sûr me répondre qu'il vaudrait mieux qu'elle m'aille comme une calotte - je te répondrais alors aussitôt : "t'en veux une !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Là, tu pourras buller tranquille


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Là, tu pourras buller tranquille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Plutôt bouler!


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2002)

Et voici les vainqueurs de la triplette!


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Plutôt bouler!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

ou jouer aux echecs


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

Ben il avait déjà bien fêter l'eucharistie


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

ou jouer aux echecs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Voire aux dames  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(dimanche tous à la messe)


----------



## KARL40 (28 Novembre 2002)

Jouer aux dames ?

Et le voeu de chasteté !!!


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2002)




----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* Jouer aux dames ?

Et le voeu de chasteté !!!    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah, mais j'ai pas dis ça dans ce sens


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

à quoi il joue là ? à PAPY BOYINGTON ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Petite pensée du jour :

L'enfer, c'est bien ! Parce que Satan l'habite...Arrrfffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 



*<hr /></blockquote>

Là, on a vraiment la preuve noir sur blanc de ce qui se passe au Vatican !!!


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2002)




----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

Je peux la voir encore vingt fois, cette photo me fera toujours autant rigoler .......


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

C'est-y pas Georges Bûche sur la photo ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'est-y pas Georges Bûche sur la photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en connais un à l'arrière-plan (celui de droite) : Bull Denowel...


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2002)

Qu'ils aillent se faire mitre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

Irrévérencieux et irrespectueux,
C'est nous les gros foireux,
Toujours à l'affût de bons calembours,
C'est pas seulement la dinde qu'on bourre !

Le pape et les jésuites, tout y passe,
Tout est bon pour qu'on vous les casse,
Mais surtout, ne vous méprenez point,
Nos petits coeurs sont tendres à point !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*




Qu'ils aillent se faire mitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Très économique et pratique, la mitre ... parce que les ornements ça sert d'auto...Arrrfffff


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Irrévérencieux et irrespectueux,
C'est nous les gros foireux,
Toujours à l'affût de bons calembours,
C'est pas seulement la dinde qu'on bourre !

Le pape et les jésuites, tout y passe,
Tout est bon pour qu'on vous les casse,
Mais surtout, ne vous méprenez point,
Nos petits coeurs sont tendres à point !











*<hr /></blockquote>

T'essaies de te rassurer Thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

Un petit anti-mitres pour tomtom peut-être ???


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

T'essaies de te rassurer Thebig ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<hr /></blockquote>

Il aime trop les saints !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

T'essaies de te rassurer Thebig ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<hr /></blockquote>

Héhé ! Ou cherche -t-il à se couvrir d'éventuelles retombées dezieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salut  Barbarella !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
T'essaies de te rassurer Thebig ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*<hr /></blockquote>
Quand Dieu m'est apparu suite à une moquette un peu trop épaisse, il m'a dit : "Thebig, je t'aime bien ! t'es con, mais je t'aime bien ! une place te sera réservée entre l'Abbé Pierre et Soeur Emmanuelle pour l'éternité !"
Depuis qu'il m'a dit ça, je poste des insanités sur MacGé pour au moins gagner quelques années de purgatoire... non mais !!!


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr />* 

Héhé ! Ou cherche -t-il à se couvrir d'éventuelles retombées dezieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salut  Barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Oups ! Voilà Alex ! Salut !


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Dans peu de temps il va faire pénitence, et demander à ce qu'on le canonise.


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit anti-mitres pour tomtom peut-être ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tu cherches des crosses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 
Tu cherches des crosses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
...et pour ses déplacements à la campagne, il utilise une crosse country...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Il aime trop les saints !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah! Les seints, c'est sacrés ! on n'y touche plus a un âge certain, on les regardent, on les comtemplent, on les admirent... hein, TheBig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps: salut Berbert ! on se fait une petite virée dans l'espace ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr />* 

Héhé ! Ou cherche -t-il à se couvrir d'éventuelles retombées dezieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salut  Barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien possible, serait-il supersticieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut Alex


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...et pour ses déplacements à la campagne, il utilise une crosse country... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

à ce propos il aime retrouver ses moutons et une certaine Dolly !


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Quand Dieu m'est apparu suite à une moquette un peu trop épaisse, il m'a dit : "Thebig, je t'aime bien ! t'es con, mais je t'aime bien ! une place te sera réservée entre l'Abbé Pierre et Soeur Emmanuelle pour l'éternité !"
Depuis qu'il m'a dit ça, je poste des insanités sur MacGé pour au moins gagner quelques années de purgatoire... non mais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien l'enfer, hein Thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr />* 
Ah! Les seints, c'est sacrés ! on n'y touche plus a un âge certain, on les regardent, on les comtemplent, on les admirent... hein, TheBig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Salut Alexm31 ! 
C'est justement à un âge certain qu'on en profite le plus, petit galopin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça nous rappelle nos nourrices pulpeuses quand nous étions bébés il y à quelques siècles !
...chauve, presbyte, nystagmusant, cardiovasculairisant, sciatiqueux, mais pas encore manchot.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais !


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Vous ferez ce que vous voudrez, mais moi ce soir je vais faire une petite prière avant d'aller au lit, pourvu que je rigole pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
C'est bien l'enfer, hein Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Comme tous mes potes y seront, je ne voudrais pas faire "bande à part" ... et puis, on pourra y poster au chaud (ça fera du bien à mes vieux os !)


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Salut Alexm31 ! 
C'est justement à un âge certain qu'on en profite le plus, petit galopin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça nous rappelle nos nourrices pulpeuses quand nous étions bébés il y à quelques siècles !
...chauve, presbyte, nystagmusant, cardiovasculairisant, sciatiqueux, mais pas encore manchot.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais !  *<hr /></blockquote>

heu ! * ça c'est ben vrai, ça !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Vous ferez ce que vous voudrez, mais moi ce soir je vais faire une petite prière avant d'aller au lit *


Tu paies d'avance pour les péchés que tu vas commettre après ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...petite hypocrite va !!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Comme tous mes potes y seront, je ne voudrais pas faire "bande à part" ... et puis, on pourra y poster au chaud (ça fera du bien à mes vieux os !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Et si tous ceux qui ont posté dans ce sujet s'y retrouvent on pourra faire une AES, ça va être une foire du diable


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Salut Alexm31 ! 
C'est justement à un âge certain qu'on en profite le plus, petit galopin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça nous rappelle nos nourrices pulpeuses quand nous étions bébés il y à quelques siècles !
...chauve, presbyte, nystagmusant, cardiovasculairisant, sciatiqueux, mais pas encore manchot.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais !  *<hr /></blockquote>

La petite Galopine, te salue TheBig !


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et si tous ceux qui ont posté dans ce sujet s'y retrouvent on pourra faire une AES, ça va être une foire du diable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et si on n'arrive pas en même temps, on satan?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
heu !  ça c'est ben vrai, ça !










*<hr /></blockquote>
Tiens, une pointe de sein à l'horizon et voilà mon Rico qui rapplique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, vieux gaillard, toujours aussi vert ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On en aurait à remontrer à tous ces djeunes qui nous prennent pour des T-Rex flageollants !!!
On est peut être moins rapides qu'avant au 100 mètres, mais le marathon (surtout le marathon-laveur !) c'est ça qui nous botte comme dirait Francis...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr />* 
La petite Galopine, te salue TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>
Excuse-moi Alexm31 ! Mais je n'ai pas osé utiliser le féminin à cause de ces esprits mal tournés qui hantent ces lieux de débauche ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 
Et si on n'arrive pas en même temps, on satan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Que diable, la bonne idée !!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et si tous ceux qui ont posté dans ce sujet s'y retrouvent on pourra faire une AES, ça va être une foire du diable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Après le curé de Cucugnan, on aura le curé du bar de MacGé, cherchant désespérément ses ouailles et ne les trouvant que tout en bas, là où il fait chaud

Vous vous rappelez, j'espère votre Daudet, sinon relisez les "lettres de mon moulin". Je voulais vous refaire le sermon avec les "personnages" du bar, mais je n'ai vraiment pas le temps aujourd'hui. 

Pour la journée de confession du samedi, réservée toute entière au meunier, c'est, évidemment pour TheBig mais qui va faire le curé ???

l'éternité attendra.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 

Et si on n'arrive pas en même temps, on satan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Absolument, et, en Satan dent, on tiendra un concile y a bulle sur le sexe des anges.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
On en aurait à remontrer à tous ces djeunes qui nous prennent pour des T-Rex flageollants !!!
On est peut être moins rapides qu'avant au 100 mètres, mais le marathon (surtout le marathon-laveur !) c'est ça qui nous botte comme dirait Francis...  *<hr /></blockquote>

A nos âges...
N'en fais pas trop, TheBig, 

Ne te prends pas outre-mesure
pour un angelot qui dure.
Tu te rappelleras bientôt
tes engelures au dos

(sans parler des angevines de poitrine comme disait Bobby Lapointe. )


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Tu paies d'avance pour les péchés que tu vas commettre après ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...petite hypocrite va !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Payer d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas mon genre


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr />* 

Ah! Les seints, c'est sacrés ! on n'y touche plus a un âge certain, on les regardent, on les comtemplent, on les admirent... hein, TheBig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps: salut Berbert ! on se fait une petite virée dans l'espace ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Thebig, il a quand même que 54 ans, c'est pas un vieux sénile, il touche pas encore avec les yeux. Il a encore plein de temps pour pêcher, c'est vrai qu'il dit qu'il a un problème de gaule, mais ya le *VIAGRA*, alors ? 

C'était mon petit coup de gueule


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2002)

Au sana, au plus haut des pieux...
Chez beaucoup de femmes, les pensées s'élèvent quand les seins tombent...


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Absolument, et, en Satan dent, on tiendra un concile y a bulle sur le sexe des anges.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je viendrais entre Saint Mamère et Sainte Nitouche !


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Au sana, au plus haut des pieux...
Chez beaucoup de femmes, les pensées s'élèvent quand les seins tombent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2002)

Sylko, tu nous fais du machisme primaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nous diras 3 Pater et 2 Ave pour pénitence


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Au sana, au plus haut des pieux...
*<hr /></blockquote>
Non seulement tu as confondu monachisme et machisme,
mais encore le ciel avec un ciel de lit.
Je te sens tout Confuciusonné,
ça va te donner l'air étique


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Sylko, tu nous fais du machisme primaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nous diras 3 Pater et 2 Ave pour pénitence
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout a fait, et ma pudeur m'empêche de lui répondre la réciproque


----------



## parcie (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />*
Chez beaucoup de femmes, les pensées s'élèvent quand les seins tombent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Faut-il avoir le sein plat pour avoir le verbe haut ?


----------



## monie (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par parcie:</font><hr />* 

Faut-il avoir le sein plat pour avoir le verbe haut ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
Il suffit d'éviter de venter plus haut que son séant...


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## parcie (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Messieurs on vous interroge. 

Moi je ne crois pas que vous ayiiez le verbe haut, vous avez le verbe, c'est tout. et c'est bien comme ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Je ne sais pas si j'interroge les hommes ... je pose la question...faut-il être moins charmante si l'on a de l'esprit... ou forcément cruche avec un décolleté ?


----------



## monie (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par parcie:</font><hr />* 
ou forcément cruche avec un décolleté ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Trés pratique ça ! Plus besoin d'implants mamaires ! 
hi hi hi


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

J'en conclus que tu as de l'esprit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Une Esprit Saint
dans un corps sain


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2002)

ou un petit sein dans un corps sage


----------



## parcie (29 Novembre 2002)

Et toi une jolie poitrine ???


----------



## monie (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

J'en conclus que tu as de l'esprit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

 réfléchis pas trop ma chérie ... tu as les seins qui tombent


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## rillettes (29 Novembre 2002)

ça sent la crémaillère tout ça !!


----------



## rillettes (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tant pis je les ramasserai,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Balaillette ou treuil électrique ?


----------



## maousse (29 Novembre 2002)

J'interviens en tant que modérateur. Je suis tout à fait pour la plus grande des libertés dans l'expression, mais la modération dans le propos est conseillée à tout le monde (moi inclus). Attention à ne pas être blessant, ce qui peut se révéler malheureux au milieu de tant de bonne humeur.


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tout a fait, et ma pudeur m'empêche de lui répondre la réciproque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors on reprend où on en était resté


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

Mais keske c'est que ce bins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma foi, vaut mieux s'adresser au bon dieu qu'à ses saints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nuit à toutes et tous.

PS : demain attendez vous à une suprise : j'enlève le haut ! Et j'éspère que vous me suivrez.


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Mais keske c'est que ce bins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma foi, vaut mieux s'adresser au bon dieu qu'à ses saints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nuit à toutes et tous.

PS : demain attendez vous à une suprise : j'enlève le haut ! Et j'éspère que vous me suivrez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Comme j'aurai pas le courage d'attendre encore une heure :






*Bébert*


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

Les pitbulls sont lachés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'croyais que c'étaient des Dobermans !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant !


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Message effacé par barbarella *



dans l'érotisme, ce qu'il y a de plus beau, c'est d'imaginer ce qui ce cache derrière ce qu'on ne veut pas montrer...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

 ce qui ce cache derrière ce qu'on ne veut pas montrer...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Les troncs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 se cache derriére !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Les troncs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais avec Parcimonie


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Les troncs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 se cache derriére !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

comme quoi, entre l'érotisme et la scatologie, il n'y a qu'une différence d'orthographe...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

comme quoi, entre l'érotisme et la scatologie, il n'y a qu'une différence d'orthographe...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Un amateur de Pasolini...tu vas nous mettre sur la voie trop vite là


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Un amateur de Pasolini...tu vas nous mettre sur la voie trop vite là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

pas de souci, j'ai un casier vierge...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

pas de souci, j'ai un casier vierge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et des insomnies ... humm


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Et des insomnies ... humm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

que veux-tu, c'et la _notte brava_...

Quant à PPP,






je n'en connais qu'un seul amateur recensé et patenté ici, c'est    hazor  .


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

n'empêche; partir d'ici :







pour arriver là :






c'est une bien jolie boucle...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
c'est vrai qu'il dit qu'il a un problème de gaule...
*<hr /></blockquote>
...mwouais, mais c'est une légende pour faire rire sur le forum...


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Comme j'aurai pas le courage d'attendre encore une heure :







Bébert *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci ! Je n'oublierai pas ta fête le 4 décembre prochain : Sainte Barbarella !


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tout a fait, et ma pudeur m'empêche de lui répondre la réciproque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Fallait le prendre au 275e degré!


----------



## STL (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...mwouais, mais c'est une légende pour faire rire sur le forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

hihihi tet pour rire,...mais en plus tu es maladroit avec le maniement du NKK... Il faudrait pas non plus multiplier les difficultés...  hihihihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

Oh ! Salut STL ... ça faisait bien longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vois à quoi j'en suis réduit sur ce forum pour tenter de défendre mon image !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, puisque te voilà, je crois que je vais me faire une petite roulade de jambon pour le déjeuner...
Content de te revoir ...


----------



## STL (29 Novembre 2002)

moi aussi contente de te croiser... hihihi il y a des gens à qui on s'attache dans ce monde "pseudo-irréel"...  _Mais chuuuutttt il ne faut pas le dire_


----------



## rillettes (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*
Tiens, puisque te voilà, je crois que je vais me faire une petite roulade de jambon pour le déjeuner...
Content de te revoir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Qui a dit que The Big avait la tuyauterie défaillante ?!


----------



## STL (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Qui a dit que The Big avait la tuyauterie défaillante ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben il est pas vraiment plombier the big ... alors c'est moins simple !


----------



## barbarella (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Fallait le prendre au 275e degré!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben c'est ce que j'ai fait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Qui a dit que The Big avait la tuyauterie défaillante ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
...pas la tuyauterie, Rillettes ! juste quelques joints à resserrer et c'est reparti !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(tiens, en parlant de joints..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... .....


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2002)

*Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables...* 

PUTNEY, Kentucky  - C'est qu'on appelle un virage à 180 degrés. Après avoir soigné les corps à coups de vibromasseurs, de vêtements en latex et en cuire et autres ustensiles de plaisir, un habitant du Kentucky a eu une sorte de révélation après sa conversion et a décidé de s'occuper des âmes en ne vendant plus que... des Bibles.

"Moralement, je ne pouvais plus vendre de produits pornographiques", a dit Michael Braithwaite.

Les voisins l'ont accompagné dans cette conversion, l'aidant à refaire le stock de sa boutique en livres et objets pieux et en lui faisant ses courses pour sa femme, sa fille et lui jusqu'à ce que son nouveau commerce ne fasse ses premiers bénéfices.

Il a débaptisé son magasin -qui portait le nom de "Monde de l'Amour"- et opté pour un moins ostentatoire "Chez Mike". De même sa devanture est passée d'un rouge provoquant à un blanc virginal.

Réprimant ses larmes avec difficulté, Braithwaite a expliqué que c'est Dieu lui-même qui lui avait demandé de fermer boutique, d'immoler des "joujoux" sexuels pour un montant de 10.000 dollars/euros avant d'ouvrir une librairie dans cette communauté composée à une large majorité de chrétiens conservateurs.

Et sur son parking, il ne reste plus qu'un tas de cendre pour témoigner de sa vie de turpitude passée.

"Quand le Seigneur vous accueille en Son royaume, vous changez", souligne Braithwaite qui accueille ses nouveaux clients par des tracts à la gloire de Dieu et des citations des saintes écritures. AP


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

- Les mathématiques existent-t-elles indépendamment de nous ?

*<hr /></blockquote>


c'est beau... j'ai envie d'y réfléchir toute la nuit...


----------

